# Marbles Sights



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

A question for the Marbles Peep Sight shooters: 

How do I lock the left to right position on the peep sight? I can easily lock the position on the vertical post with a factory installed lock nut (or backer nut) but I don't see this option on the left to right. 

Also.....the Marble Peep is set dead center on the rifle stock but I am shooting to the right about 2" at 50 yards. I have more play to use but it will be way off center.....now I know I probably need to smack the front sight with a brass hammer to sight this in correctly....so which direction would I move the front sight? I'm thinking slightly left....is this correct? 

I wonder if the Goob would consider these open sights and help me with this question...?

Thanks.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*I'm not much help*



.45 said:


> A question for the Marbles Peep Sight shooters:
> 
> How do I lock the left to right position on the peep sight? I can easily lock the position on the vertical post with a factory installed lock nut (or backer nut) but I don't see this option on the left to right.
> 
> ...


I assume you're talking a tang peep sight. I don't think the windage adjustment on a Marbles tang sight has a lock, it just has a detent on it. They can get loose from wear or dirt and have a little wiggle in them. I have one, on the end of the bolt of a Newton rifle, that is a little loose. I only have 1 tang sight left and it's a Lyman with no windage adjustment.

My eyesight is terrible so it's best if the peep is up on the receiver for me. The hole in a peep sight is not round for me any more. Lately it's oval; the ovality rotated at 10 o'clock and 4 o'clock. Sad, a peep placed way back on the tang is super accurate and fast.

Never stare, never look at, the rear peep; just look thru it. Your eye will automatically find and center the front sight in the hole if you look THRU the rear peep.

I would go halves with moving the front sight; live with some of the adjustment off-center on the rear. And remember that some front sights only come out one way, left or right, so you can't move some of them too far "the wrong way" (uh, don't ask me how I know that).

It's basic math on how far to move a sight in order to move the point of impact 2" at 100 yards. The old sight makers supplied charts that listed the sight movement per so many inches at 100 yards. I would just set my depth mic for say 0.069" and then tap or click the sight over that far and stop. It would be really close. I'll look for a chart.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*take yer MIL, MRAD, and MOA and..........*



Gawd, not many gun enthusiasts using this stuff anymore.

* = at 100 yards

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*I'm not making this up*



wyogoob said:


> Gawd, not many gun enthusiasts using this stuff anymore.
> 
> * = at 100 yards
> 
> .


I've been using this chart, off and on, for 2 weeks on a couple new used guns I got. It saves a lot of time and wear n tear on hard to come by custom brass.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

.45, what did you find out on the windage lock, if there is one?

I Googled Marbles, now I'm an expert. What model of sight do you have?

I have yet to find a Marbles sight at the Goober Estate that has the windage adjustment feature. All my stuff is old wornout cheap junk.

Marbles 6R:


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I love the old sights and of course the old guns they came on. Marble and Lyman where the leaders in these sights. Both the Tang and Receiver sights were popular back then and used for both hunting, and target use, when fitted with a small aperture.
They give a rifle a great look and are also very usable especially for us older guys with the bad eyes. 
Here is a Lyman #21 receiver sight fitted on one of my favorite Marlin 1893 rifles (38-55 of course) The #21 has both windage and elevation adjustments. This one has a nice large aperture for field use and I have taken deer with it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> I love the old sights and of course the old guns they came on. Marble and Lyman where the leaders in these sights. Both the Tang and Receiver sights were popular back then and used for both hunting, and target use, when fitted with a small aperture.
> They give a rifle a great look and are also very usable especially for us older guys with the bad eyes.
> Here is a Lyman #21 receiver sight fitted on one of my favorite Marlin 1893 rifles (38-55 of course) The #21 has both windage and elevation adjustments. This one has a nice large aperture for field use and I have taken deer with it.


Beautiful, thanks for posting.

My father was in a shooting club back in the 50s and 60s. They shot competitively, 600 yard stuff was max, Army-issue M1 Garand rifles, open sights of course. He used Williams peep sights.

.


----------

